# Escucho ideas y teorias



## juanma (Sep 24, 2009)

Buenas, encontre algo que me llamo la atensión.
Un pequeño comentario me llevo a googlear un poco.

Siempre fui de la idea de no dar las cosas hechas, asi que les dejo unas pistas (bastante obvias), googleen un poco y van a encontrar mucho. En youtube hay varias cosas interesantes tambien (siempre que den con las palabras correctas).











Algo como para empezar: STS088-724-70

Estas imagenes son *OFICIALES*.
Escucho a donde llegaron y cuando sea muy obvio todo, dejo la información y especulamos un poco.

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 24, 2009)

Debe ser el desecho de algún satélite. Otro pedazo de basura espacial que orbita nuestro planeta.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 24, 2009)

Por STS ya me doy cuenta de que tiene que ver con alguna misión de la nasa. A la Wikipedia se ha dicho.

Ja, me parece que Andrés ya sabe de que va este tema. Seguramente te sorprenderás de que el de la descripción "oficial" de la NASA.
PD: donde puedo encontrar la imagen original?


----------



## capitanp (Sep 24, 2009)

BUUUUUU!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 24, 2009)

Parece basura espacial...

Pero me gusta extrapolar las cosas

ftp://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ISD_highres_STS088_STS088-724-65_3.JPG

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Sep 24, 2009)

Ya encontré unos links con las imágenes en buena resolución:
ftp://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ISD_highres_STS088_STS088-724-65_3.JPG
ftp://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ISD_highres_STS088_STS088-724-66_3.JPG
ftp://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ISD_highres_STS088_STS088-724-67_3.JPG
ftp://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ISD_highres_STS088_STS088-724-68_3.JPG
ftp://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ISD_highres_STS088_STS088-724-69_3.JPG
ftp://eol.jsc.nasa.gov/ISD_highres_STS088_STS088-724-70_3.JPG
Advertencia: no abrir todos a la misma vez, por la simple razón de que tu computadora se enlentecerá.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 24, 2009)

ajjaj, Se nota que Electrodan se esforzo, .

Aunque, siendo realistas, puede ser basura espacial... o No?.

Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2009)

yo sabia que en algun lugar habia perdido el calzon ese negro de cuero.

fue cuando fui a visitar el lote que compre en la luna.
no se ve por que el que me vendieron estaba de el otro lado, la gente de el gobierno me dijo que tenia mejor vista.

y si es lo que dice el gobierno No tengo por que dudar.;-)
asi les dijeron a los que estaban en las torres gemelas: quedense adentro que es mas seguro :-?.

para muchos de nosotros que no somos astronomos quizas una foto con un poco de dudas y una pelicula de ciencia ficcion recien vista el dia anterior deja volar nuestra imaginacion.

pero la realidad es que la tierra y todo el universo tiene infinitas cosas que no conocemos, y nos maravillan , desde un pèdazo de no se que flotando en el espacio hasta los anillos de algun planeta remarcados por la luz de alguna estrella cercana.
o la simple información de cualquier parametro .

saludos


----------



## juanma (Sep 25, 2009)

tacatomon dijo:


> Puede ser basura espacial... o No?.


Puede ser, pero basura espacial son generalmente partes o sobrantes de alguna reparacion espacial, como muuuuy grande 1m de diametro.

Que tenemos? a esto conclui:
Estamos de acuerdo de que no son los 3 tanques de combustible del transbordador de EEUU, tampoco del Buran de la URSS (que volo una vez), la MIR se desintegro hace un par de años, ni por lejos tiene forma a algun satelite en desuso, o algun panel solar. Las Soyus (rusas) son modulos de un solo uso, se desintegran cuando ingresan a la tierra, se los usa para deshacerse de la basura y cosas que no sirvan en las Estacion Espacial Internacional.

Vean esa foto en tamaño real, y van a tener una idea aproximada del tamaño de esa "cosa", les adjunto la imagen en tamaño real.
"Eso" no esta cerca de donde tomaron las fotografias, esta bastante lejos y  tiene un tamaño considerable

Aca hay un video en youtube con varias imagenes y sus zoom.
YouTube - NASA STS-88 black transformadorrming UFO

Que sera? algun(os) objeto espacial en desuso? basura espacial? algun OVNI? naves secretas? no se, pero los invito a sacar sus conclusiones.

Lo de la llegada del hombre a la luna, lo dejamos para otro dia ;-)
Saludos!

PD: la foto pesa mucho para adjuntarla, incluso comprimida, descarguenlas de la web de la NASA en 1.5MB


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 25, 2009)

1) me parece de muchisima casualidad que justo estaba la camara fotografica apuntando al "onvi"

2) la ciencia ficcion nos hace creer que los yankees en sus estaciones del sector 51, NASA, etc, etc tienen muchisima información y objetos alienigenas que nadie mas tiene, y que nadie puede ver o tocar...entonces...

...de qué les sirve tener todas esas maravillas alienigenas si no las muestran al mundo? ? ?

3) por otra parte pueden ser simples pedazo de basura, puesto que no tiene un formato úitl para una nave espacial, ya sea terrestre o extraterrestre...


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 25, 2009)

Esa cosa es de forma irregular, mas que un objeto solido parece un globo desinflado.

El Echo2 era un satelite pasivo que consistia nada mas que en un globo de 40m de diametro. Se lo lanzaba y se inflaba arriba.






Claro que era como tenia un metalizado brillante se lo podia ver desde la tierra.  Como tenia que reflejar microondas tranquilamente podrian haberse hecho otros opacos a la luz visible con propositos militares.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 25, 2009)

recuerdo la serie UFO, de cuando era yo chico........
hace tanto que no la veo, que lindas las minas con ese corte de pelo ..
onda britanica era esa serie .

el asunto es que recuerdo que en un capitulo habian mandado un satelite por los pagos de los ETS y el satelite llego ok, y los bichos ni se dieron cuenta.
pero el cientifico estaba triste por que habia fallado el sensor que da la distancia.
el jefe pregunto que importancia tenia eso ??
si todo lo demas funcionaba bien .

entonces el cientifico le hace mirar una foto y le pregunta que le parecia que era eso.
a lo cual responde que podia ser una base de los bichos.
luego otra foto:
que podia ser una zona de aterrizaje.
luego otra :
podia ser el horizonte de no se que .
luego otra :
y era el hombro de una de las rubias, lo que pasa es que comenzo con una imagen amplificadorada 10 mil veces o algo asi..

ahi lo encontre:
YouTube - UFO II -  TV Show Opening Sequence
YouTube - UFO (1970) Straker's problem... â–ºSTEREOâ—„

que feliz era uno con poco en aquella epoca .......


.
gastense en cosas REALES, hace un tiempo vi la historia de los cometas " Shoemaker-Levy " busquenolo en la web.
maravilloso .
un cientifico decia que el impacto de un meteoro pequeño podia dejar un crater monstruo debido a la velocidad y mucha bola no le daban.
pero el tipo insistia hasta que tuvo la posibilidad de verificarlo cuando detectaron unos meteoros que iban a estrellarse contra jupiter.
la nasa o no se quien siguio de cerca a esos meteoros y pudieron filmar el imacto y las teorias de ese cientifico pudieron ser probadas a nivel practico y astronomico , algo .casi diria unico para el ser humano.
en verdad emocionannte y maravilloso.
LA REALIDAD .
YouTube - BBC: Jupiter Explosion - A Comet's Tale
.
.
. 
.
.lo de esa cosa que va a hi volando en las fotos que plantean en este foro...........me lo tomo como lo que es:
nada.
a mi no me consta que sea algo extraño ni que mida un monton ni que NADA.
es información que tiran por ahi.
no se con que intensión ni quien.
oficial ??
si......ya sabemos lo que es oficial.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 25, 2009)

Para mi es simple basura. Seguro que cosas hay orbitando la tierra que tienen mas de 1 metro de diámetro!
Además, no se puede conocer realmente el tamaño del objeto. Por dos razones: no sabemos a que distancia estaba de la nave. Y tampoco sabemos si se usó zoom. Hacer zoom sobre algo, no es lo mismo que acercarse. SI te acercas, el objeto (primer plano) se hace mas grande. SI haces zoom, todos los planos se agrandan por igual. No se que dirán en el video, pero desde ya te voy diciendo de que no es posible averiguar su tamaño.
Por video, la información entra demasiado rápido al cerebro, y no le da tiempo para analizarla demasiado, porque cuando vas a pensar algo ya hay otra imagen en la pantalla. Por eso es muy fácil convencernos de algo por medio de videos.
PD: los tanques de combustible sólido (blancos) del transbordador de la NASA caen en el mar y los recuperan para reutilizarlos.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2009)

Estaba mirando las fotos que estan en el servidor ftp de la nasa y me parecio que... ... esperen que me llaman a la puerta, son dos hombre con traje negro, uno pareseWill Smith y el otro Tommy Lee Jones ya vuelvo

...


...


...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Sep 25, 2009)

Si se fijan bien esta R2D2 saludando o pidiendo ayuda, nose...


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 25, 2009)

Si en dado caso que no fuese basura espacial...

Como me gustaría que a los de la NASA les destruyan su basesita esa los extraterrestres, como para que dejen de andar husmeando por ahí.



See you!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (May 29, 2011)

Vegetal Digital dijo:


> Si se fijan bien esta R2D2 saludando o pidiendo ayuda, nose...



Debo de admitir, que me ha soltado tremenda risa... . No se como no lo noté antes.

PS: Igual revivo el tema, con eso de que el presidente con el libro de los secretos y el Área 51... No es Spam... Bueno, tantito.


----------

